# Barbara W - Type 2 just diagnosed



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

hi everyone, new to the forum hoping to learn a lot about managing diabetes


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome you have come to the right place.  Loads of help and advice on here.   I am two weeks since diagnosis and I have learnt so much from the lovely people on this forum.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Barbara , Welcome. Feel free to ask questions. We're a friendly bunch  so I hope you'll soon feel comfy here .
How did you come to be diagnosed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Barbara.  There is certainly a lot to learn.  And you're more likely to get more help here than your GP's.
(Please note I am not dissing all GP's.  Some are great, but some are not clued up enough about diabetes).


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome you have come to the right place.  Loads of help and advice on here.   I am two weeks since diagnosis and I have learnt so much from the lovely people on this forum.


Hi thanks I've been pre-diabetes for a few years but only just been diagnosed in past two weeks myself so need lots of advice .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Welcome to the forum, Barbara.  There is certainly a lot to learn.  And you're more likely to get more help here than your GP's.
> (Please note I am not dissing all GP's.  Some are great, but some are not clued up enough about diabetes).


Thanks for the welcome I have friends that have joined other forums for other problems and their advice was to join the diabetes forum where like you say I will get some good advice .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Barbara , Welcome. Feel free to ask questions. We're a friendly bunch  so I hope you'll soon feel comfy here .
> How did you come to be diagnosed.


Been pre-diabetes for a number of years , just had usual check up all change , so looking forward to talking to people with the same diagnosis . Thank you for your welcome .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.


Thank you for the welcome .


----------



## Ljc (Jan 20, 2017)

Have a read of the forums but to be honest it's often easier to ask questions rather than trying to hunt around for answers. Having said that their are helpful links and reading in pinned area called , useful links for peoplenew o diabetes. 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Barbara and welcome to the gang. Any questions just fire away and we'll help as best we can.


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Barbara and welcome to the gang. Any questions just fire away and we'll help as best we can.


Hi thank you I will thank you for the welcome.


----------



## wiseowl (Jan 20, 2017)

Good afternoon @Barbara W and a warm welcome to the forum my friend


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow T2, two years in.


----------



## James 048 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Barbara 
Warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Good afternoon @Barbara W and a warm welcome to the forum my friend


Thank you , it's good to know we are all in the same position .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thank you for welcoming me .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

James 048 said:


> Hi Barbara
> Warm welcome to the forum


Thank you .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome from a fellow T2, two years in.


Thank you .


----------



## john pardo (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 20, 2017)

john pardo said:


> Hi and welcome aboard.


Thank you. New to all this but hopeful I can gather lots of information .


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 21, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Have a read of the forums but to be honest it's often easier to ask questions rather than trying to hunt around for answers. Having said that their are helpful links and reading in pinned area called , useful links for peoplenew o diabetes.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/





john pardo said:


> Hi and welcome aboard.



Thank you for the welcome .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 21, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Welcome to the group


Thank you for the welcome .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 21, 2017)

What books are the most helpful on Type 2 there are so many to choose from I'm a little confused has anybody got any recommendations please


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> What books are the most helpful on Type 2 there are so many to choose from I'm a little confused has anybody got any recommendations please


The Type 2 Diabetes the first year by Gretchen Becker is easy to read, although she is American it has been adapted for the UK levels. She is also a Diabetic herself.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> What books are the most helpful on Type 2 there are so many to choose from I'm a little confused has anybody got any recommendations please


Hi many here recommend this one The first year type 2 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=1841198048


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

Also have a read of, useful links to those new to diabetes , over in the pinned section of , Newbies introduce yourself here forum
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 21, 2017)

grovesy said:


> The Type 2 Diabetes the first year by Gretchen Becker is easy to read, although she is American it has been adapted for the UK levels. She is also a Diabetic herself.


Thanks I'll take a look


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 21, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi many here recommend this one The first year type 2
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=1841198048


Thanks will definately take a look


----------



## Maz2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum Barbara.  You will get plenty of advice here.  I have found it extremely helpful.  The recipe section is good too.

I am finding myself really enjoying cooking and finding different things to eat now.  I am at present in the "high risk" category so am trying to delay or prevent diabetes.  I found out from people here that my biggest downfall was all the fresh fruit (6-7 pieces a day), dried fruit, breakfast cereals, sandwiches at lunchtime, potatoes, pasta that I was eating. There was me thinking it was a "healthy" diet.!!


----------



## Ditto (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello Barbara. Is that your dog? I had one called Ben, had a gold carpet too...was supposed to be navy.  I miss him.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to this exclusive club @Barbara W; sadly the membership is a growing one as diabetes is a rapidly growing condition in the UK population. Good news is there's no membership fees and stacks of free advice based on members experiences, and a lot of support for you too.
You asked about books and the one that I've found very useful about explaining what diabetes is and how to manage it is _Reverse Your Diabetes by Dr.  David Cavan_. It might not help you to reverse the condition but would without doubt go a long way to help you manage it.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Barbara. Is that your dog? I had one called Ben, had a gold carpet too...was supposed to be navy.  I miss him.


Took me a while to figure out what you were saying here Ditto...had another coffee...got it  now


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> Welcome to the Forum Barbara.  You will get plenty of advice here.  I have found it extremely helpful.  The recipe section is good too.
> 
> I am finding myself really enjoying cooking and finding different things to eat now.  I am at present in the "high risk" category so am trying to delay or prevent diabetes.  I found out from people here that my biggest downfall was all the fresh fruit (6-7 pieces a day), dried fruit, breakfast cereals, sandwiches at lunchtime, potatoes, pasta that I was eating. There was me thinking it was a "healthy" diet.!!


Hi thanks for the welcome your way of eating sounds exactly what I'm doing right this minute still, I know I have to make changes its just knowing where to start I'm reading lots and trying to gather as much information as I can. I will take a look at the recipe section thanks for your advise


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Took me a while to figure out what you were saying here Ditto...had another coffee...got it  now


Yes her name is Ruby she's had a few tough years and been through several operations on her legs she struggles a lot but is still a happy dog which is the main thing.  I'm still finding my way around the site not sure if I'm doing it correctly so bare with me lol .


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Welcome to this exclusive club @Barbara W; sadly the membership is a growing one as diabetes is a rapidly growing condition in the UK population. Good news is there's no membership fees and stacks of free advice based on members experiences, and a lot of support for you too.
> You asked about books and the one that I've found very useful about explaining what diabetes is and how to manage it is _Reverse Your Diabetes by Dr.  David Cavan_. It might not help you to reverse the condition but would without doubt go a long way to help you manage it.


Thanks for the welcome I will take a look at the book you have recommended , there's so many to choose from I'm finding it all confusing. Yes your right diabetes is on the up it runs in my family but was hoping it would pass me by. 
I'm certainly finding out a lot of information on this site and everyone is being very friendly and offering me a lot of advice.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 22, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> Yes her name is Ruby she's had a few tough years and been through several operations on her legs she struggles a lot but is still a happy dog which is the main thing.  I'm still finding my way around the site not sure if I'm doing it correctly so bare with me lol .


Hi Barbara feeling of confusion...almost like replying to myself...another Barbara here...love love love dogs...currently borrow Harry...my next door neighbours British Bulldog...he has got me walking most days for an hour or so...referred to as my diabetes dog now...you'll get used to the site pretty  quickly and no doubt navigating it like a real pro soon ...so much to learn...especially in the early days...believe most of us feel like that initially...still early days for me...still learning so much...I am seven months into my diagnosis...feeling more confident I can manage my diabetes...such a relief I feel like that now...my early days were pretty dismal...eating better (well not as badly as I used to)...losing weight...feeling better...blood glucose going down...or as we say in Sarf London dhannnnn...as grovesy has said the Gretchen Becker book is such an informative read...and of course this forum is an absolute gift...good luck...you'll get there...be good to read about your progress...regards to you and the beautiful Ruby...little snippet of Harry for you both below.


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Barbara feeling of confusion...almost like replying to myself...another Barbara here...love love love dogs...currently borrow Harry...my next door neighbours British Bulldog...he has got me walking most days for an hour or so...referred to as my diabetes dog now...you'll get used to the site pretty  quickly and no doubt navigating it like a real pro soon ...so much to learn...especially in the early days...believe most of us feel like that initially...still early days for me...still learning so much...I am seven months into my diagnosis...feeling more confident I can manage my diabetes...such a relief I feel like that now...my early days were pretty dismal...eating better (well not as badly as I used to)...losing weight...feeling better...blood glucose going down...or as we say in Sarf London dhannnnn...as grovesy has said the Gretchen Becker book is such an informative read...and of course this forum is an absolute gift...good luck...you'll get there...be good to read about your progress...regards to you and the beautiful Ruby...little snippet of Harry for you both below.


What a beauty Harry is Yes a lot of confusion but I will get there I'm learning a lot on the forum already. Like you trying to exercise more so regularly walking every day and pushing myself a bit further each day. I've been looking at several book and in the process of ordering the Gretchen Becker book think it's a good starting point. Thank you for the boost of confidence


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Barbara. Is that your dog? I had one called Ben, had a gold carpet too...was supposed to be navy.  I miss him.


Yes it is my dog, that's the trouble with pets they break your heart when u loose them.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 22, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> Yes it is my dog, that's the trouble with pets they break your heart when u loose them.


Don't they just we have recently said goodbye to our nearly 16 year old Labcross.


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Don't they just we have recently said goodbye to our nearly 16 year old Labcross.


Sorry to hear that, you have your memories that you will treasure.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 22, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> What a beauty Harry is Yes a lot of confusion but I will get there I'm learning a lot on the forum already. Like you trying to exercise more so regularly walking every day and pushing myself a bit further each day. I've been looking at several book and in the process of ordering the Gretchen Becker book thinkt



Barbara...I meant confused...since I am a Barbara too...but...very logical thinking and  fair point... wouldn't say confused when I was first diagnosed...absolutely lost...no idea how to approach my diabetes...for the first five or six weeks just took the pills...wandered around in a bit of a fog...then started reading...the Gretchen Booker was great for me...explained so much...and made me realise it is not entirely my fault I am diabetic...tricky finding your way around the forum initially...I have no doubt you will be navigating it in no time like a real pro...and you will get so much guidance & support...I have no idea if you are testing...taking medication...no need to answer if you'd prefer not to...not essential...but testing is a great way to see how different foods...and activity levels affect your blood glucose...and it's simple once you get started...Yes Harry is a fine looking boy...very strong...he drags me around the local park...I'm sure my arms are at least two inches since we began our walks...be good to about hear your progress...keep us updated.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 22, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Don't they just we have recently said goodbye to our nearly 16 year old Labcross.


Sorry to hear that grovesy.


----------



## Barbara W (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara...I meant confused...since I am a Barbara too...but...very logical thinking and  fair point... wouldn't say confused when I was first diagnosed...absolutely lost...no idea how to approach my diabetes...for the first five or six weeks just took the pills...wandered around in a bit of a fog...then started reading...the Gretchen Booker was great for me...explained so much...and made me realise it is not entirely my fault I am diabetic...tricky finding your way around the forum initially...I have no doubt you will be navigating it in no time like a real pro...and you will get so much guidance & support...I have no idea if you are testing...taking medication...no need to answer if you'd prefer not to...not essential...but testing is a great way to see how different foods...and activity levels affect your blood glucose...and it's simple once you get started...Yes Harry is a fine looking boy...very strong...he drags me around the local park...I'm sure my arms are at least two inches since we began our walks...be good to about hear your progress...keep us updated.


I take metformin ATM going back tomorrow to see doctor will go from there, further blood tests booked. Like you just thinking about it all at the moment will certainly by the Gretchen Becker book and go from there. HBA1C was 49 on fasting blood test that's why I've got to go back and do non fasting test. See what happens go from there. Haven't started testing myself yet not sure what I'm doing really lol. Enjoy your walks with Harry he's keeping you fit.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry to hear that grovesy.


Thank you.


----------

